# Prerequisites for renting



## tincho (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello Everyone, first post here. 

I have plans to move to Germany by end of year. I have EU passport and my wife has residency. We are just in "evaluation" stage of the project, learning German and trying to find out what our options are.

I've been looking for houses and apartments to by or rent. In any case, what papers should we provide?

I guess that some kind of income report would be needed for rental, but I don't have any since I'm still not working there. How is that solved?

Thanks in advance,
Martín.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Martin,
Take a look at websites like immobilienscout.de or similar for rental properties. Most landlords would like to see your work contract or similar before they rent. Remember, in some more popular cities you might not be the only one looking at the property.


----------

